# Need help with this pergola design *attached pics



## digzthis (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey all! So basically I have a small landscape company in texas. I got my first patio and arbor job that came out great last month but has led to this 2nd job I am having trouble designing. This ladies back wall has so many different window and roof heights and angles I just dont know which route to go. Ill attach pictures and pictures of how i have designed it on this cpu program but I just need to get your opinion. I dont really care for the left post blocking the window as you'll see and I don't know if this thing should go up against the recessed wall herre...the problem is the windows are too high and all the different roof angles on the left side so ive just designed it as a perfect rectangle..have a look! Thanks ahead of time for your help..also please dont pay attention to the specifics of pergola and patio just need help with placement, the design isnt finished

Also, with the 4x10 beams here being 24' long, i will probably have to put a middle post on this wont i? Im thinking of doing a middle post on the back beam closest to the house and then maybe some diagonal braces from post to beam on the beam closest to us...would that work? Thanks!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

First off Welcome to the forum.

Second, Im not judging or criticizing, however, it sounds like you do not have alot of experience in outdoor structures. That is ok, everyone needs to start somewhere, we just need to know your skill set in order to provide you with the best possible suggestions.

I would suggest from an ascetic view to secure the structure to the wall. I would split the difference between the lower windows and the upper window and follow the roof outcrop on the left side and run it to the right side. then wrap the structure over the door on the same plane. 

As far as the 4 x 10 beams. I would beef it up to 6 x 12, these need to be on all 4 sides, with an 8 x 8 post. with this you can easily span the 24 foot distance with out the center post. Also you will be able to play with your post placements and not block windows. Be sure to dig footers for your posts below the frost line. you dont want your structure to heave and sink. It may not seam like alot of weight to need concrete footers. but it is more then one might expect. When your building for someone else. always build it twice as strong as one would think is necessary!

For the joists I would use 2 x 8's on a 16" center half lapped into the beams for support. Depending on how deep the structure. if its over 12 feet I would put an additional 4 x 12 beam running down the center. then the lattice material on the top. 

Remember. your work on your last project landed you this job. It is your responsibility to learn more and do better work for your next job. and that will build your clientele. 

Also, be sure to pull a permit and have your work inspected. If not. I can come back and bite you in the end.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Just thinking out loud here, I think I'd be inclined to break it up to contour the house line, with the main area slightly higher than the two wings. I'd also consider using a ledger board to the house along the main section, as opposed to free standing.

Not exactly like this, but it's the closest thing I could easily find that shows the idea:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I like knotscott's idea. Break it up, give it some depth and individuality and at the same time give yourself some more wiggle room with respect to bad sight lines from the upper windows. I might even be inclined to suggest an arched center section to go over that arched window. It would have to be higher, but it would look awesome.


----------



## digzthis (Dec 1, 2012)

hey guys, thanks for the help! and sorry i did mean 4x12's, and yes i barely have any experience with outdoor structures. I have a guy helping me that knows quite a bit so thats good. I've only done one of these so its hard for me to visualize everything that you guys can. The problem as Im sure you can see in the photos i posted is there is not a ton of room and while I do really like the one photo you posted i cant have that many posts out front to support that idea because in my photos where you see i extended the patio a bit there is a fireplace going there. What if I built the arbor as Ive shown you and then stepped up the remaining section off the beams then extend it to the house over the window? I know taking it to the house would probably look better but the customer also mentioned the idea that she would like to have sunlight in those windows too! So confused! I'll post a pic of the one I just did so y ou can get an idea of what I was trying to replicate, and wema were you suggested i pour concrete footers? Or just dig them below the frost line and then concrete them in? theyll also be secured by 4 or 5 inches of concrete for the new patio as well


----------



## digzthis (Dec 1, 2012)

And to avoid that left window wema would I just but the post up against that gutter on that little over hang there on the corner about a foot out from the wall?


----------



## digzthis (Dec 1, 2012)

would i just run the post there on the left high enough to get the bottom of the beam to be flush with the top of the windows, then run the 2x10s all the way to the wall?


----------



## digzthis (Dec 1, 2012)

So i guess it'd kinda look like this lol i think that would work huh? id just have to mess with that left side a bit to get it to look good


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I think you need to use your application to put a couple of good options together and see what the customer likes. Give the option of bringing it all back to the house with the stepped look on the pergola. Also give the option you've come up with in you latest post. Let the customer decide which fits better with their concept of what they want. Don't buy any materials until the customer has approved the FINAL design. (No more changes without [significant] additional cost.)

Hard to tell from the pictures but I'd guess if the table is 3 feet wide that makes the patio what? 14-16 feet? If the table is 4 feet wide it looks like you'd be closer to a 20 foot wide patio. I wouldn't think a center post is absolutely necessary if it's shorter but at 20 feet I would want _something_ personally. Might as well make that something aesthetically pleasing to the customer.


----------

